# Apologies....



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Steve....you're SO sweet. Enjoy your vacation and, hopefully, there won't be a need for bridge pics while you're gone.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Oh, Steve... don't apologize for not being able to do something that is such a wonderful gift and not ever expected. The beauty of your bridge pictures, and the feeling behind them are so appreciated by those who suffer these losses.

Thank you a million times over.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thank You Again, for your beautiful Bridge picture of my Sam. I was a newbie and the generosity of your act helped me tremendously. Enjoy your vacation and maybe the Bridge will put up a "no vacancy" sign while you're away......


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Hope you have a good time, and hopefully pictures will not be needed


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

sharlin said:


> ........in case someone posts a thread about thier loved one going to the Bridge and I don't post a Bridge picture. Chris & I are on a working vacation and internet connection is iffy at best--I'll try, but, in case I don't send one I promise I will when we get back.


Hope you have a good trip.


----------



## RileyStar (Mar 24, 2008)

Have a good time, we are more than lucky to have your pictures!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I may not say much. I get heart sick over reading about someone's loss. Some days I just can't take it.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*To Kim,*



Kimm said:


> I may not say much. I get heart sick over reading about someone's loss. Some days I just can't take it.


I hope you are having a good day.
I just got back from the gym.
Take care.
Judi


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

Steve, 
I'm sure most will understand. When you made the memorial picture of Jean-luc for me.... it was a very unexpected and very appreciated surprise!!!!! Thanks again very much. 

William


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Same when you did mine of my Major Max. Made me bawl and bawl.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Hope you have a great vacation man!!!!!! I think people will understand you are great to do this for evryone!!!


----------

